# CTD oil capacity and drain plug.



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

This is good to know. Why is the drain plug designed like this? Seems odd to me to mess with something that has been used since the dawn of time


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> This is good to know. Why is the drain plug designed like this? Seems odd to me to mess with something that has been used since the dawn of time


Far as the 'Why?'.....can't really come up with a reason.....keeps one from loosing the drain plug, heh heh.
Maybe a European thing.....I dunno.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The drain plug operation is nice. You don't have to dig around in the drain pan for when you re ready to reinstall it.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Robby said:


> Also, anyone who has been around a runaway diesel will wisely clog the intake with something that is handy (usually a rag), to shut off air going to the engine, and stopping the motor from running away. Saving your motor and money.


fixed.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny how the dealership could strip mine out on the first oil change when they don't even have to fully remove it... :icon_scratch:

Gotta love being the guinea pig


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

danhr said:


> fixed.


A runaway diesel will have thrown parts across the lot before you ever get to the intake.

Rob


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Robby said:


> A runaway diesel will have thrown parts across the lot before you ever get to the intake.
> 
> Rob


uhh raising the BS flag on that. Have you ever been around a runaway diesel, or have you just read about them?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

danhr said:


> uhh raising the BS flag on that. Have you ever been around a runaway diesel, or have you just read about them?


Been there....Mack and Cummins primarily.....in those cases, got to the mess after the fact.
Lots of tractor pulls over the years and seems like once a year one of them will lose a turbo seal and 'Away she goes'

Clears a crowd pretty fast since most know the sound and what comes next.
I don't know why you find my statements unreasonable.....the runaway potental is stated in the G.M. bulletin and anyone who knows diesels, heavys in particular, has seen the results or experienced the phenomina.

But, I just call em as I see em and report accordingly.......how bout you...much diesel baclground?....I can further explain the 'Whys' if you wish.......or try wiki, there might be some well written info in there too.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We need the popcorn emote


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I found they make a Fumoto valve for our cars. It certainly would cut down on mechanic mishap


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Robby said:


> Been there....Mack and Cummins primarily.....in those cases, got to the mess after the fact.
> Lots of tractor pulls over the years and seems like once a year one of them will lose a turbo seal and 'Away she goes'
> 
> Clears a crowd pretty fast since most know the sound and what comes next.
> ...


worked on diesel powered 1+ gigawatt generators for over a decade now. started out with the green army... i now do it for FEMA and the Corps of Engineers, for emergency power on disaster relief. and as most in western pa, have participated in a sled pull or two in my time. also a fairly extensive list of military vehicles, boats, towboats, i could go on and on.

but we arent talking about a sled pulling truck, where no one is anywhere near the engine, and we arent talking about mack, cummins, or volvo engines here. we are talking about a 2.0l 4 cylinder.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

found a video that a friend of mine sent me a few years ago with a runaway in it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting link.....there were several more runaways filmed as well.....mostly BMW's and a few VW's....none blew....each just slowly siezed and passed away to engine heaven..

Regarding the big'ns VS the small ones....a runaway is a runaway..two liter or ten.....I just think it important that the potental DIYers are alerted to the potental problem resulting from a minor overfill.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Robby said:


> Interesting link.....there were several more runaways filmed as well.....mostly BMW's and a few VW's....none blew....each just slowly siezed and passed away to engine heaven..
> 
> Regarding the big'ns VS the small ones....a runaway is a runaway..two liter or ten.....I just think it important that the potental DIYers are alerted to the potental problem resulting from a minor overfill.
> 
> ...


The theory of a runaway is the same. There are only two ways to stop a runaway. 1. Let it stop itself 2. Cut off the air supply (as there is an "endless" fuel supply). Cutting off the air on a 40mm compressor turbocharger is a lot easier than cutting off the air supply to a, for instance, 16L diesel, whose inducer size is over twice the size. I wouldn't dream of trying to stop a runaway of an engine that size. (would need a really big rag. lol)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

danhr said:


> The theory of a runaway is the same. There are only two ways to stop a runaway. 1. Let it stop itself 2. Cut off the air supply (as there is an "endless" fuel supply). Cutting off the air on a 40mm compressor turbocharger is a lot easier than cutting off the air supply to a, for instance, 16L diesel, whose inducer size is over twice the size. I wouldn't dream of trying to stop a runaway of an engine that size. (would need a really big rag. lol)


Yeah, heh heh.....16lL.....BIG turbo inlet.
I have a vision of a bath towl, ripped out of my hands, inhaled and chopped up by the turbo, burned in the chambers, and ejected from the exaust as a zillion flaming embers cascading down from the heavens.

And, the engine doesn't even slow down.....just.....CHOMP!

Well, anyways, I thought it was a funny vision....heh heh,

Rob


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Robby said:


> Yeah, heh heh.....16lL.....BIG turbo inlet.
> I have a vision of a bath towl, ripped out of my hands, inhaled and chopped up by the turbo, burned in the chambers, and ejected from the exaust as a zillion flaming embers cascading down from the heavens.
> 
> And, the engine doesn't even slow down.....just.....CHOMP!
> ...


i remember seeing a video of someone doing a first startup of a bigger engine, and a young mechanic trying to do the rag trick, and that exact scenario happened. he then proceeded to run away and let the engine go. and then a seasoned mechanic walking over and just sticking a 6x2 on top of the intake and shutting it off. when i get back to a computer, i will see if i can dig that one up


----------



## saturn4663 (Oct 14, 2013)

danhr said:


> uhh raising the BS flag on that. Have you ever been around a runaway diesel, or have you just read about them?


I second the BS flag, I worked for GMPT engineering for 13 years. Standard practice on all engines gas and diesel is to tolerate up to 1 quart with no harm against pull over due to crank splash or whip. It's very unlikely they became dumb over night on this as this will directly affect emissions. Not that I would start poring extra oil quart of oil in as it is wasteful and not necessary. A quarter of a quart over the pan area of this engine will not provide any significant distance change relative to the crank or pistons and is not the difference between live or die. Cummins maybe. lol just kidding. I add 5...no boom! You have to keep in mind most dealerships are not that careful. The vehicle is engineered to be somewhat dummy proof on purpose. Knowledge is power.... carry on....


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I add a round 5, I hate having that quarter quart sitting around. Not worried a bit. Not overfull on dipstick, but definitely completely full.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, like I said....I was surprised the service bulletin made such a small overfill sound so dire....but they did.

It states that a slightly overfilled crankcase can lead to a engine that won't shut off (due to feeding itself oil) and engine damage will occur.

Like others though.....uh, .25qt? Whats that gonna be....a sixteenth of in inch in level change over the area of the sump, maybe?

I will speculate though and suspect the caution is more applicable to rather worn engines with tired rings.....something we wont hear about for two/three years.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A frightening amount of dealership techs cant even look up the right oil in the manual, let alone the precise amount! we'll be seeing engines in little pieces across north america if there's the slightest truth to this LOL


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Funny you brought that up. Surfing the web this beauty pops up.

Here is a video of a Runaway Diesel Car 

LiveLeak.com - Diesel Engine Runaway


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

rescueswimmer said:


> Funny you brought that up.
> 
> Here is a video of a Runaway Diesel Car
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Diesel Engine Runaway


holy! thats awesome


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

money_man said:


> holy! thats awesome


unless you are the owner of a certain benz......


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Meh. It wasn't a real Benz anyway


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Funny how the dealership could strip mine out on the first oil change when they don't even have to fully remove it... :icon_scratch:
> 
> Gotta love being the guinea pig



Just checked my drain plug and the hex head has definitely been rounded... Free oil changes are nice but not when technicians screw things up. Any recommendations to remediate? I'm sure it will get worse over time.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It wont grow its edges back, heh heh.

New plug called for....insist on it at your next freebe but make the dealer order it in advance.
Remind them to use a six point socket or box wrench and not to confuse the inch pound specification with foot pounds.

A old timer, with the 'feel' will not need a torque spec.
You got a newbe with cheap tools performing your services.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Funny you brought that up. Surfing the web this beauty pops up.
> 
> Here is a video of a Runaway Diesel Car
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Diesel Engine Runaway


I've seen vids like this before, but that poor guy. I feel bad for him.


----------

